# He's a straight shooter loves pictures



## bree_turpin (Jul 22, 2013)

My little man just loves when I take pictures of him he is quite the ham


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is so cute


----------



## bree_turpin (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks he makes my day every mornin can't eat breakfast on the back porch with out him yellin at me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol he's adorable


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol! They are so lovable that it is addictive! Very cute!


----------



## eciummo (Jul 22, 2013)

Sweetie!


----------



## bree_turpin (Jul 22, 2013)

I know they are just simply amazing


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

So precious!! Lucky you!


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------

